# TCR advacend



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I am upgrading from a 04 Fuji Team alum\carbon seatstays 2.7 lbs. There is an 06 tcr advanced available for $850. Is this a reasonable amount? Also, previous posters have said that the 06 advanced is not as stiff or stable as the 07 advanced, but I wanted to get some feedback relative to what I am riding now.


----------

